# F250/F350 Gasser Opinions



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm not looking to start a brawl between Diesel and Gas trucks but am looking for info from actual owners of these trucks. I'm purchasing a 2500/3500 this spring or possibly next fall and am strongly considering the 5.4 Superduty. My reasoning is I don't need a diesel and don't want all that comes along with it (maint, possible problems, etc). I'm looking for something that will hold a plow with ease, but has torque to push it as well as not straining to go up hills in my area. I've driven a 5.4 Expedition XL with the 6 speed I believe and it handled fine, not a rocket, but it didn't feel underpowered. 

I'm also thinking about the V10 but they are harder to find in my area.

So please post up if you own this truck with the 5.4- I'm buying an Extended Cab Short Bed 2005-2007 4x4.

How's the Tranny hold up? Was 2005 the first year for 3 valve and 5 speed torque shift? Gas mileage? Reliability of the engine- I don't care about Ball joints they are gonna go when you hang a plow off the front. Thanks in advance.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have an F250 with the v-10...from what I have herd the 5.4 is a little underpowered for the 3/4 ton and up trucks although I have never driven one. My v-10 has ridiculous power. and if I drive it light I can get 13-14 mpg on the highway with 4.30 gears. its a 4x4 crewcab standard bed. weighs about #7000+. My vote would be holdout for a v-10 over the 5.4 in a F250 or larger...


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I know a few guys with 5.4 F250's and F350 dumps, the 5.4 is underpowered for the truck even empty, I know the diesel is a big money option, but it pays off especially if you are going to work this truck, the 5.4 as well as the V10 has manifold/spark plug issues too, my buddy has a shop that does alot of commerical trucks and is a Fisher tech too, I have seen alot of 5.4's and V10's in there with the studs rotted off the manifolds and the plugs rotted off in the heads too. IMO the 99-03 7.3 trucks are the best option if you are going with a Ford, I also hear the 6.4 is a decent power plant, hasn't been around long enough to prove itself yet though, I guess if you are hellbent on a gas motor then the V10 is the better option, just check it out before you purchase, look through the inner fenders up front and check the condition of manifolds, and spark plugs/holes. 

Good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

i have a 2003 f250 with the 5.4 v8 2 valve and an 06 f350 service truck with the 6.8 3 valve v10. i get around 12-13 mpg with the 5.4 during the summer. and around 10-11 mpg with the v10. 05 was the first year for 3 valve v8 and v10 but not the first year of the torque-shift. that trans was built and designed for use with the 6.0 diesels starting in 04. 05 was the year they switched them over to the gassers also. my uncle was formally a small town ford dealer that deals with a lot of trucks (now just services and sells used) and his brother in-law runs one of the largest trans shops around this area. they have only rebuilt a very small hand-full of those trannys and only had to rebuild them because the owner did not service them(change oil and flush every 100,000). the internal pickup screen in the trans will clog and cause the trans to burn up. 

before we got the 06 we had a 2000 f250 with the 6.8 v10 that got 12-14 with and we sold it with 250,000 miles on it in 05. 

the only time i feel that the 5.4 is under powered is if i'm pulling a large heavy trailer. i have a boss 9'2" v on the f250 and the 5.4 pushes it anywhere i want to go.

at the shop my uncle deals with a lot of guys that deliver camping trailers from factory to dealer and car transporters that haul with super dutys and they run them 24/7. some of them have switched over to the gassers because they are a lot cheaper to service and the v10's arn't that far behind the diesels in pulling power.


as justin said the manifolds will start to leak - thats a given on the ford gassers but isnt really that costly of a repair at all compared to injectors or a turbo on a diesel and can be done in a afternoon by a decent mechanic. i took that opportunity to replace the manifolds with stainless headers and the new copper coated studs so that problem wouldn't happen again.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments guys, seems like the V10 isn't far off with fuel economy but has a lot more power. I really was hoping the 5.4 would be enough to get out of its own way when needed, but mostly have the grunt to tow/plow with ease.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

the 5.4 will do what you want and more. never have i been concerned about not having enough power. ive pulled a 10k case skid, cars, mini ex's, more cars, and my 7klbs box daily in the summer..i love these guys on here that say " i know a few guys with em and they r underpowered" VERY reliable engine and proven platform. nice thing about the 5.4s are they dont weigh nuthin! so you can hang a huge plow on the front with no saggage! i push an 8.6 straight with no power problems! get it and dont look back!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 05 Ford f-350. To start my story I had a F-150 7700 It was getting close to the nickel and dime phase of ownership. So I haul maybe under the term Regularly. I do a couple of longer pushes plowing and haul concrete and asphalt shingles. And go to the North Maine Woods quite a bit. Daily driver haul a small camper. Even though i can get away with a mid-size 70 percent of the time, I decided on a 3/4 ton. I have friends that own all of the big 3 So thats where i was geared for Now right off the batt. 
I started local and at the Gm dealers. Now i do not dislike GM I disliked the service and attitude at my local dealers. ( Im sure this is reginal) So I went to the local Ford dealers and they all had nice Superduties, Diesel and 5.4s. And on the diesel end of it i cant justify the cost of ownership. And a bad Moose hunt with 2 trucks that filled up with watered up diesel that paralized them 20 miles in the woods. for a couple hours changing filters and siphoning and the smell of diesel on my clothes the rest of the day. not the trucks falt at all. Now back to the story I did not want a 5.4 in superduty just because of having mixed emotions about them in F150s. My father inlaw has a V10 with 3.73s (00) and got 13-14 mpg and since i was getting 15-17 on my F-150 I truly wanted the v10. And off to the dodge dealerships and whoa where are the 2500s? So gettind very discouraged with the 3/4-1 ton I was shoping between Bangor to Boston all the trucks with V10s were hammered (body) I went to a dealer that had a nice Superduty with the 5.4 and he was pushing that truck saying it would be like my F150 since the new 5.4 had the 3V so i went fired it up and let it warm up and i went and hammered the gas and honestly i was quite impressed. It had 4.10s but could not strike a deal. So went to a bunch more Dealerships and really no one really wanted to give me money for my previous truck and the dealers did not like I had my own financing. So one day I headed south and bought the truck at Salem Ford in NH It has 3.73s which i wish it had 4.10s I Regularly see 13 mpg but im kinda modded. On the highway (longrer trips) I see 14.7 Hand calculated mpg. All and all im happy with the 5.4 but if you can get the V10 its nearly the same mileage. Trust me.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive got an 05 with the 5.4 and t-shift,with 3.73s and unless you are looking for speed,,,it is anything but UNDER-powered. Its a 1-ton truck not a sports car, it has all the torque you could want for plowing, as plowing is more about traction than power. If you were to find the 4.10 or 4.30 rear, I'm sure it would REALLY wake. Believe me you won't be disappointed, and if you wanna get on the on- ramp in a giddy-up just floor it,,,confident downshifting and fast upshifting, will easillly get you moving the way you want. I sought out a gasser with the t-shift for the exact reasons of not wanting the extras assoicated with a diesel. Your best bet is to just test drive both.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

padec21;919914 said:


> I have an F250 with the v-10...from what I have herd the 5.4 is a little underpowered for the 3/4 ton and up trucks although I have never driven one. My v-10 has ridiculous power. and if I drive it light I can get 13-14 mpg on the highway with 4.30 gears. its a 4x4 crewcab standard bed. weighs about #7000+. My vote would be holdout for a v-10 over the 5.4 in a F250 or larger...


Damn thats good mileage...My old F-450 4x2 460 would get 7mpg highway empty


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

5.4L would do ok for you. 

It not low rev engine to get torque. You will notice power if you rev pass 2,500 to 5,000 rpm.


I would say I get little better on gas with 5.4L than 6.8L V10. Long trip on Highway we get 15-16 mpg by cruise 70-80 mph. With V10 you get 12 until you cruise 55-60 you get 15-16.

But for tow 5.4L do ok but little underpowered I notice when tow 10,000 pound trailer compare to our F250 with V10. It have 4.10 gear that time. No experience with 3.73 never drove one with that gear expect Lincoln Mark LT. 


If it was me I would buy 5.4L for work if I am tow really heavy than 10,000 pounds then V10 6.8L for that.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I have had the diesels.. There nice, but so is gas, i personally have gotten away from them. My main truck is a gasser now 05 f250 v10. I love it i get between 14-18 mpg on the highway and it has alot more torque and hp. You can actually boost up the power and get better mileage if you do a cpl things.. I hooked up a superchip programmer, throttle body spacer, k & n air filter, cut out the step down y pipe and replaced with a full one with out the 1/2" step down sleeves, kept the cat of course, removed the stock muffler and replaced with a full 3" magnaflow glass pack, followed right behind with a flowmaster rv muffler 1 in 1 out, and dumped it out the side right in front of the rear tire with a mandrel bent 45 keeping it all 3". sounds great to, the glass pack breaks up the close firing order of the v10 and the flowmaster gives it some grunt. I did this to get my fuel mileage back being i run 35" toyo open county m/t radials. If you run stock i bet you can do 20 plus on the highway and gain lots of go go juice.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

F-SERIES BEAST;920942 said:


> I have had the diesels.. There nice, but so is gas, i personally have gotten away from them. My main truck is a gasser now 05 f250 v10. I love it i get between 14-18 mpg on the highway and it has alot more torque and hp. You can actually boost up the power and get better mileage if you do a cpl things.. I hooked up a superchip programmer, throttle body spacer, k & n air filter, cut out the step down y pipe and replaced with a full one with out the 1/2" step down sleeves, kept the cat of course, removed the stock muffler and replaced with a full 3" magnaflow glass pack, followed right behind with a flowmaster rv muffler 1 in 1 out, and dumped it out the side right in front of the rear tire with a mandrel bent 45 keeping it all 3". sounds great to, the glass pack breaks up the close firing order of the v10 and the flowmaster gives it some grunt. I did this to get my fuel mileage back being i run 35" toyo open county m/t radials. If you run stock i bet you can do 20 plus on the highway and gan lots of go go juice.


What gears do you run


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I run an 04 F350 with a 5.4 2 valve and a 9' utility body, 4:10 rear. Plenty of low end for pushing but you won't win any drag races. Good motor for a work truck-no complaints.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The stock y- pipe has a real bad restriction if I remember right- there was a pic somewhere on the site where the y-pipe on a 5.4 is only about 1-3/4".


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

TommyMac;920949 said:


> What gears do you run


3.73 limited slip


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

F-SERIES BEAST;920990 said:


> 3.73 limited slip


WOW...Even with the big rubber & it still has balls with that tall of a gear...You cant beat a Ford wesport

I have an 08' F-150 2wd 4.6 V8 auto with 3.73 limited slip & only get 16mpg hwy


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

FordFisherman;920980 said:


> The stock y- pipe has a real bad restriction if I remember right- there was a pic somewhere on the site where the y-pipe on a 5.4 is only about 1-3/4".


oh ya.. after i scraped that stock y pipe it was a whole new truck.. it was very noticeable. 
The reason ford did that to the y pipe, was to lose a flutter in the exhaust during deceleration. It worked to lose it but they also robbed it of power.. Now i have that flutter, and honestly it's kinda cool... sounds like i have a very mild jake brake... lol


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The 5.4's get it done. I have an F250 ext cab short box with a 5.4, it plows and drives fine, but it really whines when hooked to a trailer... I jump out of that truck and into the 3v V10 and it's a night and day difference, the V10 has loads more power, and it doesn't have to rev to move itself... The 5.4 truck gets 14mpg highway pretty consistently (the guy that usually drives it is kind of a puss though), the 3v V10 gets 12 hwy, less when working hard. Lowest I've seen was 7mpg towing a b!tch of an enclosed trailer... If this is a primary truck, hold out for a V10; if it's just a work truck, the 5.4 will do just fine.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

do the 2005's 5.4's have this Y pipe problem?


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

TommyMac;921000 said:


> WOW...Even with the big rubber & it still has balls with that tall of a gear...You cant beat a Ford wesport
> 
> I have an 08' F-150 2wd 4.6 V8 auto with 3.73 limited slip & only get 16mpg hwy


 Yup nothing runs and works like a Ford! This truck has become my favorite, it took a few bucks and a lots of research into the recipe to tune a v10 to an all around great truck, on a budget with out motor work.. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Chrisxl64;921021 said:


> do the 2005's 5.4's have this Y pipe problem?


idk, if you look under there at it you can tell, if there's a 2" piece of pipe smaller in diameter on both sides coming down right before the collector, then yes. Example: if your y is 1 1/2 and there's a 2" pc of pipe welded in thats 1 1/4 then goes back to 1 1/2 then yes it's got the restriction also.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure 08 and up only way you can get 3.73s is in a Diesel. V10 and 5.4 lowest you can go is 4.10s. my fatherinlaws 09 V10 has 4.10s. This past Oct. we both Filled up at the same location for a small Trip here are the specs: 
Mine 05 F-350 5.4 FX4 4x4 Torqshift ECSB 3.73ls about 37000mi Hauling a fairly heavy steel car hauler with a 64 Tbird.
His 09 F250 V10 4x4 torqshift 4door longbed 4.10ls 13000mi hauling a aluminum car hauler With a 65 Tbird convertable
A little highway and mostly backroads i really did not push it maybe got to 70 mph on the highway and a few steep hills where i got on it and i left my truck running while unloading it to let the tranny cycle.
We went a total round trip of 102 miles and we filled back up together (he doesnt like owing!)he put in 8.9 gallons which is like 11mpg. I put in 10.6 gallons which is like 9.5mpg. so all i ever hear from him is Jackson you should have got a V10. PITA!
He hauled a olds 442 from Mesa Az to Candia NH and got like 10 mpg into Texas from Texas to Fort Wayne, Indiana got 12.4 got 11s through Penn.and from carlisle to nh was 11.5 I sorta have pics of our trucks all loaded up i will try to post when i figure out how to get them. those are "realworld" numbers


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I should clarify- 

My truck sucks down gas with a plow and hauling all of the ballast/snowblower/ramp/shovels in the winter. Also I'm limited to what I can hang off the front. Lately my account has been giving me longer, larger, drives and is starting to hand over some parking lots. My truck does them fine, but occasionally takes a beating if there is a good amount of snow (I don't plow until the storm is usually over or just about there as these are bank owned properties and just need to be cleared once). 

In the summer the truck hauls bed and trailers full of wood, my boat, and an occasional trailer. Its my second vehicle and is driven very lightly- the wife will drive it in the winter but otherwise has a car to drive and I have a company car as well.

So with that in mind I'm thinking the 5.4 will be fine but if I can find a V10 then jump on it. I found one locally but they want too much for it, but I think I'll take it for a spin just to see what the power is like- its a 2006 Ext Cab Short Bed 5.4 4x4 XLT w/52 k on it they want $21k. No thanks


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

blah, blah, blah....

Facts are...my 4.6 liter gasser, can push just as much snow if not more than my diesel....

?Why.

TRACTION...not power. Ballast, Tires, 4x4.

The vast majority of the time...you run out of traction before power.

But this does not change the fact that the diesel outperforms the gasser in every single thing.

I hate driving, towing, plowing, with a gas engine....most of the time this is what happens to diesel owners...they get spoiled. Not to mention I can run my diesel Twice as long as the gasser before filling up.

And I don't see why everybody thinks diesel's are so much more maintenance???...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BladeScape;923992 said:


> blah, blah, blah....
> 
> Facts are...my 4.6 liter gasser, can push just as much snow if not more than my diesel....
> 
> ...


Quick question you have a 4.6 in the 250??? what year is it


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I love my V10, and other than the manifold bolts, and MAYBE spitting a plug.... you won't see any other problems.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TommyMac;924088 said:


> Quick question you have a 4.6 in the 250??? what year is it


No.

My point was the weaker 4.6 (that is in my halfton) can plow tons of snow...It' will lose traction before power...just like the diesel.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BladeScape;924306 said:


> No.
> 
> My point was the weaker 4.6 (that is in my halfton) can plow tons of snow...It' will lose traction before power...just like the diesel.


oh ok I didnt think Ford put the 4.6 in the superduty's...I have an 08' F-150 with the 4.6 & like it


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

My work truck is an '05 F-250, 5.4 liter, torque shift, 3:73. No it is not a race car, but ford has been using these modular engines since the 1990's, and they have proven to be very reliable. My truck has 37,000 miles the only real issues are the spark plugs, if they have not had scheduled maintenance, and reinstalled using anti-seize you will have trouble. I pull a Bobcat and push a Boss 8-2 poly Vee with no disappointment.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...q=ford+5.4+engine+spark+plugs&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I just bought a 2004 F-250 4x4 with the 5.4 in August and pull my landscaping trailers and equipment with it. I have large 12k capacity Big Tex Equipment trailer loaded with my Turf Tiger with bagger, Walker, and Gravely with bagger (pretty decent weight I'm pulling) plus various trimmers, blowers, etc. and it does alright. I think I averaged about 12 miles pulling that day in day out. Seems to be comparable to the old 5.8 as far as power. I have two other trucks with the 5.8 and the 5.4 has a little more power. It's not going to blow your socks off like the v10 but its also not as expensive to buy as the v10s. JMO


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BladeScape;923992 said:


> blah, blah, blah....
> 
> And I don't see why everybody thinks diesel's are so much more maintenance???...


maybe because your suppose to change the fuel filters every 20k or so..maybe because you need to change the 12qts of oil every 5-7500...maybe because gassers dont have a turbo than can leave you stranded and cost you 3k??? i know im forgetting something else..draining the water separator, adding cetane, and plugging it in are all things gassers dont have to worry about!!:yow!:


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

suzuki0702;927796 said:


> maybe because your suppose to change the fuel filters every 20k or so..maybe because you need to change the 12qts of oil every 5-7500...maybe because gassers dont have a turbo than can leave you stranded and cost you 3k??? i know im forgetting something else..draining the water separator, adding cetane, and plugging it in are all things gassers dont have to worry about!!:yow!:


All the reasons I ditched diesel and went back to gas!! I own a V10 in my excursion and love it, best engine I've ever driven. Traction is my worry, not power. 12-15 mpg w/ out a load which makes it a great daily driver.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

gotsnow?;929138 said:


> All the reasons I ditched diesel and went back to gas!! I own a V10 in my excursion and love it, best engine I've ever driven. Traction is my worry, not power. 12-15 mpg w/ out a load which makes it a great daily driver.


+1 for another fan of the V10. People seam to be afraid of them, which tends to keep their costs down.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;927796 said:


> maybe because your suppose to change the fuel filters every 20k or so..maybe because you need to change the 12qts of oil every 5-7500...maybe because gassers dont have a turbo than can leave you stranded and cost you 3k??? i know im forgetting something else..draining the water separator, adding cetane, and plugging it in are all things gassers dont have to worry about!!:yow!:


Sorry but don't you change fuel filter and oil on gassers? 

I've never had a turbo leave me stranded, had to drain water, add cetane or plug it in.

Don't the gassers like to spit spark plugs?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

cretebaby;929379 said:


> Sorry but don't you change fuel filter and oil on gassers?
> 
> I've never had a turbo leave me stranded, had to drain water, add cetane or plug it in.
> 
> Don't the gassers like to spit spark plugs?


I don't think they LIKE to spit plugs, but some mod-motors do spit plugs. I've seen stock 4.6 F150's launch a few, but I've also seen high-boost supercharged 4.6 mustang GT's that are just fine....


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

cretebaby;929379 said:


> Sorry but don't you change fuel filter and oil on gassers?
> 
> I've never had a turbo leave me stranded, had to drain water, add cetane or plug it in.
> 
> Don't the gassers like to spit spark plugs?


99-mid 02's like spitting plugs. put it this way, a new head for my gasser is cheaper than....well.....injectors, or a turbo, or a FICM module, or well just about anything under that hood.... never once have i had to change a fuel filter on a gasser due to performance. seen a buddys truck with a s&$t brown diesel filter causing the truck to spit and spat. dont diesels like regen mode? dpf filter..the list goes on and on for the almighty diesel.


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

ford is suppose to be scraping the 5.4 and the 6.8 for the new 2011 superduty trucks, they are suppose to be coming out with a 6.2 gas motor and a 6.7 Diesel which will be intresting to see, i'm looking into the superduty pickups myself, but for me i'm going to wait a year or two to let ford get the bugs out of the 6.2 gas motor, but if it was me i would go with a 2007 or later super duty with a 5.4 as long as you have the 4.10 axle ratio in it. Don't buy anything previous to that year to many problems with the sparkplug manifolds.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

grec-o-face;929395 said:


> I don't think they LIKE to spit plugs, but some mod-motors do spit plugs. I've seen stock 4.6 F150's launch a few, but I've also seen high-boost supercharged 4.6 mustang GT's that are just fine....


Can't mention the plug spitting deal without also refering to the 3 Valve Modular broken plugs. They can be plug changes from hell. I broke 3 plugs when I changed mine. Ugh...


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Just went from a 6.0L to a 5.4L. Power sucks, but adding a plow and ballest didn't make any difference in acceleration. Plenty of power to push 22" of snow. On the plus side, the gas engine heats up faster, can idle without worry of wet stacking fuel, and its easier to turn the front wheels without all the weight of the diesel sitting on them. Note - if you buy a new one, plan on replacing the stock Conti-track tires. You can't get any traction with those damn things!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

svt2205;935051 said:


> Can't mention the plug spitting deal without also refering to the 3 Valve Modular broken plugs. They can be plug changes from hell. I broke 3 plugs when I changed mine. Ugh...


I've heard. I haven't tangled with any yet, but I know it's just a matter of time. Anti-seize is your friend.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

suzuki0702;920555 said:


> the 5.4 will do what you want and more. never have i been concerned about not having enough power. ive pulled a 10k case skid, cars, mini ex's, more cars, and my 7klbs box daily in the summer..i love these guys on here that say " i know a few guys with em and they r underpowered" VERY reliable engine and proven platform. nice thing about the 5.4s are they dont weigh nuthin! so you can hang a huge plow on the front with no saggage! i push an 8.6 straight with no power problems! get it and dont look back!


Agreed with the above. We have a 2002 F-350 DRW dump truck I regularly overload the piss out of and it dose just fine. So in a pick up with the plow I would say no problem at all. My dad has the v-10 and its an awsome truck tons of power to plow. But if that dump was a 4x4 i wouldent have a problem puting a plow on it.










5.4 power wesport


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;935567 said:


> Agreed with the above. We have a 2002 F-350 DRW dump truck I regularly overload the piss out of and it dose just fine. So in a pick up with the plow I would say no problem at all. My dad has the v-10 and its an awsome truck tons of power to plow. But if that dump was a 4x4 i wouldent have a problem puting a plow on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!
(oh, and that's not at least 10 characters)


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

my dads V-10


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

02powerstroke;935567 said:


> Agreed with the above. We have a 2002 F-350 DRW dump truck I regularly overload the piss out of and it dose just fine. So in a pick up with the plow I would say no problem at all. My dad has the v-10 and its an awsome truck tons of power to plow. But if that dump was a 4x4 i wouldent have a problem puting a plow on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, you guys got some nice equipment.....Now, you plow for a town, right.....put a plow on the dump & make some freakin money, I plowed for years with an old F-450 2wd 9' blade & never got stuck, just put 1,500-2,000lbs of sand from the town & plow your balls off, you well be pleasantly surprised.......P.S.....You cant overload a FORD


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TommyMac;935736 said:


> Boy, you guys got some nice equipment.....Now, you plow for a town, right.....put a plow on the dump & make some freakin money, I plowed for years with an old F-450 2wd 9' blade & never got stuck, just put 1,500-2,000lbs of sand from the town & plow your balls off, you well be pleasantly surprised.......P.S.....You cant overload a FORD


I would be my dad dosent want to do that anymore he used to when I was younger. that uni mount wont work on my dads truck anymore cause its sooo tall he should just put it on the dump but....idk i just plow in my own truck


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have owned a few 351's and driven my Dad's 460 many times and hauled with it. I love my 5.4 I bought over a year ago. It get the same MPG as a 351. But it seems to respond quicker and pull harder. Towing 4k + you hardly notice it's behind you.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i love my '04 v10..plenty of power and not to bad of mpg. i'm creeping up on 100k.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

91AK250;936518 said:


> i love my '04 v10..plenty of power and not to bad of mpg. i'm creeping up on 100k.


same here!!! (but 55k)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it took awhile but I finally drove a superduty. It was a 2004 CrewCab 6 1/2' bed, V10 King Ranch FX4. It had 60k miles and was $20k. Anyways I loved the V10 power- tons of torque and it really got up and went with little effort. I was weary about the leaf spring front suspension and how it would ride but it was actually very nice. They had a 2006 ExtCab Loneg bed V8 but I didn't have time to drive it.

So here's my next question- how's the power difference between the 2valve and 3valve V10's? Also did all V10's come with torque shift?
I'll upload pictures when I get home (on my phone now).


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

plowguy43;952072 said:


> Well it took awhile but I finally drove a superduty. It was a 2004 CrewCab 6 1/2' bed, V10 King Ranch FX4. It had 60k miles and was $20k. Anyways I loved the V10 power- tons of torque and it really got up and went with little effort. I was weary about the leaf spring front suspension and how it would ride but it was actually very nice. They had a 2006 ExtCab Loneg bed V8 but I didn't have time to drive it.
> 
> So here's my next question- how's the power difference between the 2valve and 3valve V10's? Also did all V10's come with torque shift?
> I'll upload pictures when I get home (on my phone now).


My 02 has a 4R100 trans. As far as the power difference from a 2v to a 3v. I can't say from experience because I've never driven a 3v V10, but I've heard they're even better than the 2v's.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

plowguy43;952072 said:


> Well it took awhile but I finally drove a superduty. It was a 2004 CrewCab 6 1/2' bed, V10 King Ranch FX4. It had 60k miles and was $20k. Anyways I loved the V10 power- tons of torque and it really got up and went with little effort. I was weary about the leaf spring front suspension and how it would ride but it was actually very nice. They had a 2006 ExtCab Loneg bed V8 but I didn't have time to drive it.
> 
> So here's my next question- how's the power difference between the 2valve and 3valve V10's? Also did all V10's come with torque shift?
> I'll upload pictures when I get home (on my phone now).


It's a truck...leaf springs are heavy duty so you dont need friggin timbrens....That's why all these new trucks have torsion bar & coil overs for suspension & they sag like a pair of 50 yr old tits, because people want a cushy ride in a work truck


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I don't want cushy but I don't want teeth chattering either. All my trucks need to carry the fam around as well.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

2004 V10 2V= 310 hp 425 ftlbs torque 4R100
2005 V10 3V=355hp 455ftlbs torque 5R110
Better Ride, Handling 
The 2005 Ford Super Duty features a redesigned instrument panel with appliques unique to each series. 


Super Duty�s strong new frame also helps to enable better ride and handling, in concert with other improvements to the 2005 model. 

A new monobeam coil spring front suspension replaces the leaf springs on four-wheel-drive F-250 and F-350 pickups. Efficient packaging of the new front suspension allows the front wheels to turn 18 percent further. This dramatically improves maneuverability and reduces the average turning circle by more than 5.5 feet.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

just too add, i just got my SCT3 tuner for my '04 V10. the guy i used runs a few v10s and has spent alot of time working with them. he has dyno tested 40+ HP and i'm unsure of the TQ but its pretty good.

it toatly changed my v10..its a monster now! pulls like crazy, TQ converter locks up right away, shift points raised, holds gear longer, i had him change when O/D kicks in so it will stop hunting for gears...best money i could spend! plus i'm seeing about 1mpg better so far.

so any of you v10 owners thinking of getting a tune...do it!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

91AK250;952312 said:


> just too add, i just got my SCT3 tuner for my '04 V10. the guy i used runs a few v10s and has spent alot of time working with them. he has dyno tested 40+ HP and i'm unsure of the TQ but its pretty good.
> 
> it toatly changed my v10..its a monster now! pulls like crazy, TQ converter locks up right away, shift points raised, holds gear longer, i had him change when O/D kicks in so it will stop hunting for gears...best money i could spend! plus i'm seeing about 1mpg better so far.
> 
> so any of you v10 owners thinking of getting a tune...do it!


Done! I tuned mine a few months ago. HUGE difference. I also changed the Y-pipe and deleted the cat. And I figured a K&N drop in wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i plan on doing the y pipe and muffler and a intake, have to keep the cat for emissions though. what exhaust are you running?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres My K&N CAI on the 5.4. It helped big time I have a Dynomax cat back exhaust i need to install Ive had that since May 09. Then for sure the SCT custom tuned for me. I have been super busy this past year, so i have been slacking hard.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome info on the changes for the 2v and 3v. Thanks for the info guys. Now I'm on the search for a crew cab with both a newer V10 and a V8, I still really want to drive a V8. Its annoying as h*ll going to a dealer just for a test drive, you end up spending 2 hours bs'ing just to take a 5 minute ride. Anyone have experience going from the Leaf spring to coil spring in identical trucks? Is there really a big difference in the ride?

Good info on the tuners- I always new that GM and Ford responded well to tuners and Dodge was always the least change (except diesels). 

Is there any websites that cater to the superduty's and modifications? I've been to ford-trucks.com and its ok but not great. Thanks again guys.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;953113 said:


> Awesome info on the changes for the 2v and 3v. Thanks for the info guys. Now I'm on the search for a crew cab with both a newer V10 and a V8, I still really want to drive a V8. Its annoying as h*ll going to a dealer just for a test drive, you end up spending 2 hours bs'ing just to take a 5 minute ride. Anyone have experience going from the Leaf spring to coil spring in identical trucks? Is there really a big difference in the ride?
> 
> Good info on the tuners- I always new that GM and Ford responded well to tuners and Dodge was always the least change (except diesels).
> 
> Is there any websites that cater to the superduty's and modifications? I've been to ford-trucks.com and its ok but not great. Thanks again guys.


If you want after work you can take my truck for a spin! its easier than dealing with salesman. Im working in Scarborough all next week. Maybe going upta camp friday though.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

91AK250;952541 said:


> yeah i plan on doing the y pipe and muffler and a intake, have to keep the cat for emissions though. what exhaust are you running?


I've got the Y-pipe, then a 20" glasspack, then a 36" Dynomax muffler, and I resonated tip to finish it all off.
My truck is emissions exempt here in MA.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

bacwudzme;952854 said:


> Heres My K&N CAI on the 5.4. It helped big time I have a Dynomax cat back exhaust i need to install Ive had that since May 09. Then for sure the SCT custom tuned for me. I have been super busy this past year, so i have been slacking hard.


I'd like to recommend someone for Custom Tuning. He's in Concord, NH. I know it's kinda' far for you, but he's the best that I know of. 
Pete Johnson at Performance-Dyno
performance-dyno.com


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bacwudzme- your a cool sh*t for making that offer. I will probably take you up on it but you can definitely drive-I'll just ride along. I'll shoot you a PM and see if I can't meet up with you. I work out at the Jetport and am on the road most of the week anyways.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

grec-o-face;954019 said:


> I'd like to recommend someone for Custom Tuning. He's in Concord, NH. I know it's kinda' far for you, but he's the best that I know of.
> Pete Johnson at Performance-Dyno
> performance-dyno.com


Thanks I will use him. I know Concord very well. I go to Northwood nh all the time wife is from Candia nh. PM me his info I have the last 2weeks off in Jan. Hoping to do my exhaust, leveling kit I will Deff. use him. Thanks.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;954043 said:


> Bacwudzme- your a cool sh*t for making that offer. I will probably take you up on it but you can definitely drive-I'll just ride along. I'll shoot you a PM and see if I can't meet up with you. I work out at the Jetport and am on the road most of the week anyways.


Just let me know. Not a problem!!!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

So I finally was able to drive a 5.4 Superduty thanks to Bacwudzme.

His truck (as you can see) is a 2005 F350 5.4 4x4 FX4 with 3.73's in it. VERY Sharp truck, actually the identical truck I'd like to have since I love dark blue. Anyways, the truck didn't seem underpowered at all. Sure its no race car and definitely didn't have the get up and go that the V10 had, but had plenty of power to move the truck. I can imagine with 4.10's or higher it would feel even more responsive. His truck has the K&N Intake pictured above which sounds great when your really getting on it. I think once he has his exhaust and a tune it will really be a nice all around truck powerwise (its perfect in every other way). 

So after driving the two and thinking about what I "need" rather than want this is what I've come to for a conclusion:

I want a Crew Cab F250/F350 for the added back seat space- I have a 3 1/2 year old son and a 160lb English Mastiff who rides along when we go on trips. Its just overall much easier to put a kid/dog in the back of a truck that has forward hinged rear doors (like the crew cab). If I were to get a crew cab I think the V10 is the only way to fly. I think the 5.4 would be a little overwhelmed in that size truck.

As to what I Need- I need a backseat. My truck is barely driven as I have a FT Job that gives an SUV as a company car which I use for all of my family trips. The truck is mostly driven on days when my wife and I can't carpool together for whatever reason (maybe 1 day a week, 2 at most). She drives it about 10 miles each way to her job on these days. The back seat is needed so she can put our son back there to bring to school (she works at his school). An Extended cab would work fine for this- sure it'd be a tad tight and annoying, but the truck would be a work truck first, family hauler a distant second. I plow many driveways and one large parking lot. For this, the 5.4 or V10 seems fine, and the V10 may even be overkill but I wouldn't turn it down if I found one for a good price. 

Any thoughts or opinions? Anyone who has a similar family situation care to chime in?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out the same thing, I'm looking at a bunch of different trucks for next year and the motor choices are difficult especially once you start talking about diesel!


----------

